# Automatically subscribe to a thread I start or when I post a reply?



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Is there an option I can set to automatcially subscribe me to a thread whenever I post a reply or start a new thread? I'm used to this feature at TCF and couldn't find anything in my settings that allows this.

The closest option I found was to have "Instant email notification" under Default Thread Subscripton Mode, but that doesn't subscribe me automatically to a thread I post in.

Here's what the description says:


> Default Thread Subscription Mode:
> 
> When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.


Is an auto-subscribe feature just not available here?

Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is there:
http://www.dbstalk.com/profile.php?do=editoptions
Under "Default Thread Subscription Mode"

There should be an option for "No email notification" if you want to subscribe without the notifications. But that is the right place to set your default for threads you start or post to.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

James - Thanks for the reply. 

I'm getting the emails (which I want, so that's good), and think I just found out what caused my confusion, making me think that I wasn't getting subscribed to threads automatically ...

I confirmed via the Quick Links menu for subscribed threads that my subscriptions are starting. What caused my confusion is that the Thread Tools menu seems to be broken: It always shows a link to "Subscribe to this thread", seemingly ignoring the fact that I am already subscribed. I initially took that to mean my reply didn't automatically subscribe me to the thread, but it's really a broken menu.

(BTW, I'm using Firefox 2.01 - don't know if this is a browser issue or not, but on other forums that use VB software, the link in the Thread Tools menu changes to "Unsubscribe from this thread" after the user subscribes.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Making the label change is one of those "yet another database lookup" tricks that can slow down the forum. I don't know if it was a conscious choice not to have that text change or if it just the version of the software used for the subscription feature. We do run one of the most current versions of the forum software here - so it isn't a case of it being out of date or a bug that hasn't been caught.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

drew2k said:


> I confirmed via the Quick Links menu for subscribed threads that my subscriptions are starting. What caused my confusion is that the Thread Tools menu seems to be broken: It always shows a link to "Subscribe to this thread", seemingly ignoring the fact that I am already subscribed. I initially took that to mean my reply didn't automatically subscribe me to the thread, but it's really a broken menu.
> 
> (BTW, I'm using Firefox 2.01 - don't know if this is a browser issue or not, but on other forums that use VB software, the link in the Thread Tools menu changes to "Unsubscribe from this thread" after the user subscribes.)


This has been fixed. The feature was originally turned off to help keep the server loads down. I have re-enabled the feature for now.

Thanks for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Chris .. Just wanted to check ...

What you posted in #5 above - I guess you re-enabled it to reduce server load? Just want to make sure I'm not crazy! 

Thanks!


----------

